# eBay bargain!



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Managed to win this in the last few seconds for the sum of £21.97

Cybex dumbbell rack.

Collected and home now :thumb

I've managed to get a good few bits really cheap off eBay and Gumtree over the years.


----------



## powerfitness (May 22, 2015)

That's a good buy! Nice bidding.


----------



## VicRichard’s Aftermath (Jul 24, 2018)

Awesome,

ebay can be pretty good for a good bargain & of coarse a bit of bidding luck too goes along way.

i collected quite a few things a few yrs back (moved-sold now)

first things I bidded was an old school pin load peck deck £35

and a panatta sport seated pinload chest support back row I think that was around the same price,

also won bids (travelled to Yorkshire for these pcs)

wich I believe are very rare now,

but the heavy duty workmanship was really good.

they were plate loading Nautilus machine's

i had a few pcs from a gym up their.

(moved & sold them now)

paid around 120'(ish) per pce. Absolutely incredible. Machine's

ebay def the way to go if your setting up even a basic home gym.

but be prepared to travel.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I'd love to be able to set up a home gym, party for when work/family commitments make it difficult for me get to the gym but mainly for the "man cave" element of having my own mini gym.

I can afford the equipment, just cannot afford to move to a bigger house with cave space


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Sasnak said:


> I'd love to be able to set up a home gym, party for when work/family commitments make it difficult for me get to the gym but mainly for the "man cave" element of having my own mini gym.
> 
> I can afford the equipment, just cannot afford to move to a bigger house with cave space


 I love going to the gym, i would hate to train alone, don't even like being in gyms that ain't very busy.


----------



## VicRichard’s Aftermath (Jul 24, 2018)

That's what I'm looking into at the moment.

im looking into forwarding planning consent for a premises to be built in My garden to set up a welding fabrication workshop.

also a home gym,

fabricating most of the machines Myself

whilst using the place as a show room for custom built heavy duty equipment,

but you could certainly start of bud,

with a power rack

Olympic bar

olympic dumbells

adjustable bench

and a gazebo outdoor


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Matt6210 said:


> I love going to the gym, i would hate to train alone, don't even like being in gyms that ain't very busy.


 Me too mate. I used to train at a serious gym (being on gear is compulsory there) and couple of my mates still do but these days I train at the municipal cos we got a family membership and I go with the Mrs to hiit classes and take the kids swimming and so on. If I could only train at home I'd pack up. It's just the idea of my own "gym" with a few classic bb related mags lying around and no one but me is allowed in there.


----------

